# Tire recommendations



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

What size wheel/tire do you have currently? What is important to you?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind is that going to a tire that has a different outside diameter than the stock tires will cause your odometer and speedometer to be off depending on how big the difference is.


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

You can tune a different tire size to compensate the difference, trust me going 1.1/1.2 miles per mile adds up quickly


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

It is also better to state whether you need a set of all-season or summer tires so that others can give better recommendations.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, in regards to brands, whatever I said I had good luck with will be bad luck for you. And in regards to vehicle height, would like to raise mine, already having problems with public entries with scrapping the bottom, and dead meat with over five inches of snow. 

And officer, not drunk, just trying to miss potholes in all the roads. With low ground clearance, could really damage the bottom of these things.


----------

